# I git a message I am being "followed" by another member



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2021)

*I just got a notification that I am being followed by a new member  "Susan755"   . I do not understand what being followed means.  Plus, this person just joined this morning, and has a blocked user profile.  They have also not posted any messages yet,

I find it a bit concerning.  Think it is a bot?  Why else would someone join and imediately start following a member?  I do not get it*


----------



## Macfan (Sep 29, 2021)

You have a secret admirer, stalker? I hope you get to the bottom of this so the rest of us will know whether to feel at ease or anxious? Don...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

hmm  -  I got some thing like that, too, earlier this morning.  Just tried to find it, but it's disappeared into into the ether.  

This person scribbled a chatty few lines and suggested I contact them through gmail.  I kinda remember that they were now following me, don't know how to check if they are.

struck me as rather strange. ..  wonder if it's happened to other members?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2021)

I got one of these messages too.  I just thought of it as a compliment that anyone would be interested in what I have to say.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

Me too. Same one. I was suspicious because she was new. People don't usually follow us until they have had some kind of interaction with us already.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

I get them all the time. Some are genuine members of the forum,  and they are welcome to follow me if they wish, currently I have 48 members of this forum who follow my posts ...and others are people who have just joined and are usually spammers, so they get banned quite quickly


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

did they provide a gmail address for you contact them?  that had my radar pinging...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> did they provide a gmail address for you yo contact them?  that had my radar pinging...


 everyone has an opportunity to 'follow' another member. Click on my name or anyone elses.. and you will see where there's an option


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I get them all the time. Some are genuine members of the forum,  and they are welcome to follow me if they wish, currently I have 48 members of this forum who follow my posts ...and others are people who have just joined and are usually spammers, so they get banned quite quickly



where do you go to see who's following you?  a quick search yielded no results...


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I get them all the time. Some are genuine members of the forum,  and they are welcome to follow me if they wish, currently I have 48 members of this forum who follow my posts ...and others are people who have just joined and are usually spammers, so they get banned quite quickly


Doesn't following someone mean their posts show up in your newsfeed? 
I can see who I am following but can't see who is following me or maybe nobody is.


----------



## feywon (Sep 29, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I just got a notification that I am being followed by a new member  "Susan755"   . I do not understand what being followed means.  Plus, this person just joined this morning, and has a blocked user profile.  They have also not posted any messages yet,
> 
> I find it a bit concerning.  Think it is a bot?  Why else would someone join and imediately start following a member?  I do not get it*


I got notice about same person following me too. i didn't check out.  But it may not mean anything, except now I'm wondering who else this person is following.  No guarantee they *are* female, if  'up to something' they may think claiming they are might seem less suspicious, maybe???


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2021)

I git a message I am being "followed" by another member​
Since I threw my pipe in the canal and stopped eating pies, the hoards have stopped following me, and it's saved me a fortune by not giving them my toffees.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Doesn't following someone mean their posts show up in your newsfeed?
> I can see who I am following but can't see who is following me or maybe nobody is.


click on your own name and you'll see whose following you..


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

You should be flattered.
Women are always following me & I gotta fight 'em off.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 29, 2021)

sob, sob nobody is folloing me.,.,,,,....boo hoo.......


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

There you go @hawkdon I am following you, so you best behave or I will tell Santa to put you on his naughty list.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)

It means nothing.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

Susan followed me too. I think she is likely banned and that is why her profile does not show up. She did not send a message.

I like being followed as long as it is the right person following me and not someone trying to lead us down a garden path....get my drift Susan


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> sob, sob nobody is folloing me.,.,,,,....boo hoo.......


Be careful what you wish for Hawkdon.....now Tish is following you, now I am following you.....you may wind up with a lot of followers


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2021)

I will follow you, @hawkdon!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> everyone has an opportunity to 'follow' another member.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 29, 2021)

Lordy have not heard that tune in 50 yrs !!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Doesn't following someone mean their posts show up in your newsfeed?


No.  It just means you could go to a certain place in your own member page, and click on their name, to bring up their recent posts. That is all.
It is one of many ways, to catch up on some posts or a poster that you have an ongoing interest in.
It's totally fine, if it's someone you are familiar with, but it makes no sense with a stranger who just joined. I wouldn't like that either.
And, it's Definitely a huge red flag,
if someone you have *not* known and interacted with, previously, asks or encourages you to e-mail them (which also gives them your email address)
NO, don't do that.

_This_ new member , today, is likely to be banned, or already has been,  imo, but I don't know what admin might do or not do, about this sort of thing.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Should I feel neglected, and unpopular, and unliked and unlovable, because I *did not* get _followed by, or messaged by this _Susan755?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Doesn't following someone mean their posts show up in your newsfeed?
> I can see who I am following but can't see who is following me or maybe nobody is.


I'm following you.  Go to your profile page and click on About.  That should show Following and Followers.  You're right about the newsfeed, if I follow someone and click on Newsfeed, it will show their latest content.  I never do that, I just consider it befriending someone, like the old solftware, only now they call it following.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 29, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Lordy have not heard that tune in 50 yrs !!!!!!







Another of his songs is quite appropriate as well.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> No. It just means you could go to a certain place in your own member page, and click on their name, to bring up their recent posts. That is all.





SeaBreeze said:


> You're right about the newsfeed, if I follow someone and click on Newsfeed, it will show their latest content.



Gosh, I apologize, for my mistake! I had no idea that list, is called a Newsfeed.  
That shows how much I utilize it. (I don't.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Well, if I follow someone, their posts *do not* show up as Alerts for me.  That is what I thought was meant, and people often think this, but it doesn't work that way, at least not for me!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 29, 2021)

He or she is following me too.  Must just be someone with good taste!  hahaha!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Gosh, I apologize, for my mistake! I had no idea that list, is called a Newsfeed.
> That shows how much I utilize it. (I don't.


I don't see a Newsfeed link on this forum, maybe I'm missing it or we don't have one, like I said I never use it but have tried it on another forum in the past.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

@hawkdon
I forgot to say that when others are following you, then *you* are supposed to provide all the coffee and cake and cookies. 
Thank you, from all of us!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't see a Newsfeed link on this forum,


You were the one who said yes, and called it a newsfeed, and I believed you.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

That was why I had apologized. So now I apologize for my apology!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> click on your own name and you'll see whose following you..


I just did. One was a member for one day and never came back. And the other one has not been back since May. I follow many more than follow me but I don't care.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> I just got a notification that I am being followed by a new member "Susan755"


Is that person or thing, still following you, now? 
Are _they s_till following any others of you?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is that person or thing, still following you, now?
> Are _they s_till following any others of you?


No, her name is not on my list. Maybe she is not on here anymore. Her profile was hidden.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

We didn't get a chance to say good-bye?


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2021)

*Interesting.  I looked on my profile page to see current visitors. Got this*


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _Wales is not the place to be..._ 
A moment ago


Robot: Google​
Viewing thread _What are you doing today?_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing thread _Brown Pictures_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing forum _Recipes_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _Florida 5th grader asked to remove Hooters-themed mask_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _Friends Come in All Shapes and Sizes!_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _Grocery shopping online - have you tried it?_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _My Annual Thank You To Our Beloved IRS_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _How Do the Seasonal Changes Affect Your Mood?_ 
A moment ago

[IMG alt="Marie5656"]https://www.seniorforums.com/data/avatars/s/3/3995.jpg?1579831941[/IMG]
Marie5656​Well-known Member · From Batavia, NY
Viewing member profile _Marie5656_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing forum _Diaries_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Google​
Viewing thread _Monica Lewinsky Writes About Her Affair with President Clinton_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing thread _National Cherry Day - July 16th_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing forum list 
A moment ago


Robot: Bing​
Viewing thread _Handwriting_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing forum _Animal Antics_ 
A moment ago


Robot: Yandex​
Viewing thread _Hello from Florida_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing thread _Home prices 'will see big declines in coming years,' expert predicts_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing thread _Never Plan A Picnic_ 
A moment ago


Guest​
Viewing latest content 
A moment ago


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Very strange, @Marie5656  !
How about we ask  @Matrix   to check out your OP, for this thread, and that last post of yours, #38.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Interesting.  I looked on my profile page to see current visitors. Got this*
> 
> 
> Robot: Bing​
> ...


I had that too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't think that's on our individual profile pages.  At the top of the forum home page it says Members, in the dropdown you can see Current Visitors (to the forum in general), some are members, some guests, some bots like from google.  Common on all forums.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 29, 2021)

Got a notification the other day that i was being followed by a person.......don't remember, who, what, where, why.
Can't find it now.....maybe it was the same person that some of you are mentioning.


----------



## timoc (Sep 29, 2021)

Lee said:


> Be careful what you wish for Hawkdon.....now Tish is following you, now I am following you.....you may wind up with a lot of followers


"Follow?" "No, I'll just keep my beady eyes on you lot."


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2021)

*Well..not gonna lose much sleep over it. Oh well*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well..not gonna lose much sleep over it. Oh well*


Don't worry Marie, I got your back!


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks Marie for bringing up this topic. Made me go to my privacy settings and become as private as possible. No offense to our fine regular posters,   But there are scammers constantly trying to poke into forums, Facebook etc and try to befriend oldsters for gain.


----------



## Gardenlover (Sep 29, 2021)

Susan is stalking me as well.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

Maybe this "Susan" is not female !!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2021)

Social media forum following of a female member in good standing without permission is a first degree violation of the internet felonious stalkery laws.




Thanks for watching, click on the like button, subscribe and please watch your back.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 29, 2021)

Susan doesn't like me.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Sep 30, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Susan is stalking me as well.


I've never been stalked..........   are you there Susan, I'm over here........... yoo-hoo.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay, I don't recall ever wanting to "follow" anybody on here, but when I checked my profile a few minutes ago, I was in fact following 7 or 8 random folks.  They are now no longer followed.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 30, 2021)

It's a spammer and has already been banned before you checked her profile page.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> You should be flattered.
> Women are always following me & I gotta fight 'em off.


That's why I high tailed it too the swamp....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 30, 2021)

It sure can't be me because I don't follow anyone.  I think of myself as the "lone wolf" rather than some sort of sheep.  Even in traffic, I never drive on the highway with a bunch of cars one after another.  I leave them.  I believe "he who travels alone travels fastest."  I might add that he who travels alone also travels safer.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

I feel left out. I have not gotten anything....


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I forgot to say that when others are following you, then *you* are supposed to provide all the coffee and cake and cookies.
> Thank you, from all of us!





oldpop said:


> I feel left out. I have not gotten anything....



_Be careful what you ask for,_ Oldpop! 

What type of wonderful food and deserts will you be serving, when we all follow you?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> _Be careful what you ask for,_ Oldpop!
> 
> What type of wonderful food and deserts will you be serving, when we all follow you?


I just started following @oldpop now. I'm waiting for my brownie sundae with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I'm waiting for my brownie sundae with vanilla ice cream.



Which page of the forum, do I go to, for the menu of what food choices I can order?  
Or, Is it on every member's profile page, which deserts they offer, if people follow them?


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

At the risk of sounding just plain dumb I think I missed something here?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

We are just being silly, and having some fun and humor, and wanting to include you, in the comraderie, and anyone else, *if *you want to. Nothing else intended.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> We are just being silly, and having some fun and humor, and wanting to include you, in the comraderie, and anyone else, *if *you want to. Nothing else intended.


It's all good. I got the joke. I just could not find anywhere on here where you could see who is following who?


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I just started following @oldpop now. I'm waiting for my brownie sundae with vanilla ice cream.


I'll be right over with the goods....


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

@oldpop
You can click on your own avatar picture, and then  click on your name in the box that came up; 
And then you could scroll down a little bit, and find *About. *
Click on that, and it lists who you are following and who is following you. 
Which is just friendly or meaningless, or one of numerous ways to find posts that might interest you to read them.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2021)

I never knew there was something you could do to follow someone. I just checked my profile page and it showed I was following about 10 people. They are nice people but I never hit anything saying I would follow anyone. Does it automatically come up if you hit like on a post they put it in? It also doesn't name anyone who is following me.  It makes me feel soo dumb that I don't understand anything,


----------



## oldpop (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't feel bad. It confused me too.


----------



## Matrix (Oct 4, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Does it automatically come up if you hit like on a post they put it in?


 No, you need to click "follow" to follow someone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I never knew there was something you could do to follow someone. I just checked my profile page and it showed I was following about 10 people. They are nice people but I never hit anything saying I would follow anyone. Does it automatically come up if you hit like on a post they put it in? It also doesn't name anyone who is following me.  It makes me feel soo dumb that I don't understand anything,


On the old software you 'befriended' someone or accepted their friend request.  Following is the format for the new software, so those friends were automatically there as followers or following, they were not just lost during the software change.  Now you can follow or unfollow anyone, just like in the past when you could befriend or unfriend anyone.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

feywon said:


> I got notice about same person following me too. i didn't check out.  But it may not mean anything, except now I'm wondering who else this person is following.  No guarantee they *are* female, if  'up to something' they may think claiming they are might seem less suspicious, maybe???


"Would it be a bot named SUSAN? FOLLOWING FOR lnformation.


----------

